

Ask HN: What should I teach freshmen about Web 2.0 (and maybe entrepreneurship)? - QNguyen

I may have the opportunity to teach/TA a 1-unit exploration course at UCLA - the professor and I think Web 2.0 is a good topic to explore but I'm trying to find out what topics/case studies would be good to spark the imagination and future learning.  I'm planning on calling in my friend who runs his own FML-type venture, if there's anyone in the LA area who would be willing to come by, drop me a line.
======
kls
REST and Javascript, at least a high level, they are the backbone. Also Amazon
is a great case study of rethinking business as services. This eventually led
to EC2 and S3.

------
volida
I thought Web 2.0 is old news :p

~~~
QNguyen
Maybe I should have been more forward thinking in the terminology :D. Not sure
I want to go into speaking about the cloud and moving all our services away
from local processing. : )

